# Not sure and nervous, cancer?



## dbb4life (Aug 23, 2011)

25 male w 1.5 cm(I believe) solid thyroid nodule on lower right portion

Hey all, I have a FNA ultrasound biopsy on Wednesday (aug 24). Im not nervous about the actual FNA, im nervous about the results, and ive gotten mixed emotions from my dr. and my specialist.

For about a year, my lymph nodes have been swelling up, actually sometimes they would hurt, then go away then come back ect. I kept getting tested for infections, and none were found, they even put me on antibiotics multiple times just to make sure. My white blood cell count came back elevated a few times, but nothing crazy.

Fast forward, about 4 months ago my throat started to hurt. Went to DR and saw some small bumps inside my throat. Figured it was strep, but they did strep tests and was negative. Put me on antibiotics just to be safe. Pain continued and gradually got worse. Was followed by fatigue as well as with night sweats (for about a year now) random bouts of nausea, jaw is sore, and headaches. As well as the lymph nodes swelling up whenever. Trouble swallowing and a little more difficulty breathing then normal.

Went back a a month later, DR didnt want to see me, but instead I saw an NP. She instantly felt around and said my thyroid could be the problem. She ran blood work but everything came back normal. She made me go get an ultrasound where they found a 1.5cm solid nodule on my lower right portion of thyroid. She said its a possibly it could be cancer ect.

Went to see specialist 2 weeks ago. He says its a chance, but a male at my age (25) should not be getting thyroid cancer and is very unlikely (because of age was his main reason). He also ran blood work (never heard back from him, so im assuming my thyroid tests came back normal) He ordered a FNA ultrasound biopsy. I go Wednesday (aug 24th)

Now thats where im nervous/confused. The nodule is on my right side, but the left lymph node under the jaw is the one that is always swollen (where as the right one slightly swells then goes away and comes back), wouldnt the right one be the swollen one? Wouldnt my thyroid counts be out of wack if it was cancer? Why would my throat hurt/trouble breathing if its technically not even touching my esophagus? Wouldn't I be losing weight if it was cancer (I have not lost any, stayed steady around 200lbs?)

Confused and nervous, figured Id vent it out here and see what I came up with. Specialist said I wouldnt hear results for at least a week. Hmmmm maybe this posting will help put me at ease a little bit, since im freaking out about it, and have noone to talk to thats been in this boat before.Thanks all.


----------



## Suburban (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi, I'm not much of an expert but it does sound like having the FNA is a good idea. From what I've read thyroid function can remain in the normal range even if any nodules are malignant, and lymph nodes can be involved although such swelling can be due to other causes. As for your throat hurting and trouble breathing it perhaps could be due to thyroid issues.

It would be good if you could get your hands on the results of the thyroid bloodwork that was done. I've learnt I can't always rely on the docs in terms of this sort of stuff! It would be good to see your info with reference ranges and then other folks might be able to shed further light on the situation.

Hope its gone ok with the biopsy. I'm sorry if I haven't been very positive so far!


----------



## dbb4life (Aug 23, 2011)

Thank you so much for the response. Sadly I cannot get my hand on the endo's bloodwork. But, I may be able to get the bloodwork from my thyroid tests from my primary care simply enough.

The FNA went decent, but shockingly im in quite a deal of pain right now (and I usually deal really well with pain.) He had to go in a few times with the needle and had to "puncture" through the nodule multiple times to get it in. The discomfort is coming from the amount of swelling im having, and the fact that the nodule is so close to the artery that its restricting blood flow a tad (according to the surgeon)

He took three samples during the FNA as well, so hopefully thats enough. All I know is he walked in, looked at the ultrasound and said "my goodness" and that was it, then did his thing. WTF is that supposed to mean?! I was trying to watch, and I have no clue how they do it. I could see the needle basically going into this dark black circle (def. wasnt spherically even on all sides)

Once again though, thanks for the response!


----------



## Suburban (Jun 12, 2011)

I've heard from other people that ice is quite good to put on the site of the FNA. I think that they do a few passes during the biopsy until they have enough cells.

The doc shouldn't of come out with such a remark! That was out of order! I think some docs just don't think/care about their patients feelings.

I hope the FNA results come back clear. Keep us updated with the results. I go to see the surgeon myself next week for a possible FNA too - fun times!

:hugs:


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

dbb, ice should help with the swelling & pain (you probably know that already).

The good news is that you've gotten some early steps out of the way. The bad news is they may end up showing nothing, even though you clearly have a problem that needs to be solved, whatever it may end up being. Many of us had normal thyroid lab results, despite bigger issues at hand. And sometimes the FNA results are inconclusive, therefore leading to more investigation or surgery. The path can be frustrating.

Are your doctors also considering other possible throat issues, not just thyroid?

Your doctor is right...thyroid cancer is relatively rare. BUT IT IS VERY VERY VERY CURABLE!!!! (Except for a certain, very rare type, but we won't go there.) Here's a site with some statistics:

http://seer.cancer.gov/statfacts/html/thyro.html

Trust your gut... you obviously know there's something wrong... stay on it even if these tests don't give you answers. Keep us posted!


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

I saw a surgeon yesterday to schedule having my thyroid removed in a month. While I was in his waiting room and then later at a pre-registration office I talked to a man I'm guessing was in his mid-60's who has a thyroid problem - toxic multinodular goiter.

I have several nodules and the surgeon suggested I was at a 15%-20% chance for malignancy. I have chosen not to do needle biopsy because I don't believe I'd trust the results and I have a serious cancer record in both sides of my family.

Good luck! Rest assured very few of us seem to have easy times getting diagnosed and finding the best treatment. I'm as guilty as anybody - until I was diagnosed with thyroid problems, I never ever imagined how complicated all this could be.

Continue to be your own advocate - trust your intuition and learn everything you can.

WELCOME!!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I DClaire said:


> I saw a surgeon yesterday to schedule having my thyroid removed in a month. While I was in his waiting room and then later at a pre-registration office I talked to a man I'm guessing was in his mid-60's who has a thyroid problem - toxic multinodular goiter.
> 
> I have several nodules and the surgeon suggested I was at a 15%-20% chance for malignancy. I have chosen not to do needle biopsy because I don't believe I'd trust the results and I have a serious cancer record in both sides of my family.
> 
> ...


*Continue to be your own advocate - trust your intuition and learn everything you can.*

Very good advice. I skipped the FNA too. Mine was cancer, not the end of the world...scary at times but definitely manageable. Best wishes to you for a very good outcome!


----------

